# Cherry blossom time



## terri (Mar 28, 2020)

The last 48 hours here have seen spiked temperatures.   Our budding cherry tree has suddenly popped into bloom.   We had a little rain and wind, so they are already getting knocked down.   The sky was still overcast when I took this earlier, but the honeybees were still happy!

I like to stand under this tree every year, and listen to the bees while they swarm.   It's a manic hum of busy mother nature.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 28, 2020)

Spring has sprung, even in these dark times.....


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Spring has sprung, even in these dark times.....


Celebrate mother nature!   Because life.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 31, 2020)

terri said:


> The last 48 hours here have seen spiked temperatures.   Our budding cherry tree has suddenly popped into bloom.   We had a little rain and wind, so they are already getting knocked down.   The sky was still overcast when I took this earlier, but the honeybees were still happy!
> 
> I like to stand under this tree every year, and listen to the bees while they swarm.   It's a manic hum of busy mother nature.
> 
> View attachment 189043



No honey bees here in the last two years.  Cut down our last cherry tree last fall that was devastated by black knot.


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2020)

Ugh, that's bad.  They swarm here in the spring when this tree blooms, as well as several holly bushes and a few others that remain unknown to me.   

If you plant some flowering bushes or trees, they could return.   Bees need help!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful cherry tree!  Our magnolia bloomed and I took a few photos.  Spring gives hope.


----------



## primefactor123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Luvvit!


----------

